# Treating Mastitis Naturally



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a female that had mastitis her last litter. The poor girl was kibble fed at that time (Now) and it was a huge litter of 13 puppies. It really took its toll on her, she spiked a fever of 106, had to go on IV fluids to get it to drop for 7 full days and was on a slew of antibiotics. It finally burst and her temp started to come down. 

I have read that females who have had Mastitis are more prone to getting it again  We gave her a year off and I am planning on breeding her again this Jan/Feb for her final litter. I really want to avoid her getting mastitis again and for those that are natural rearers, could you please tell me how to prevent this naturally? 

After seeing the Collidal Silver thread, I thought of perhaps giving it to her when her milk starts to come in but I would like to hear how other breeders deal with this without antibiotics, if at all possible.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

When we breed, my girls get to eat pretty much anything. IN the last two weeks we lower bone content and and are very careful with liver. They also get raspberry leaf tea - one tsp tea to 1 quart of water and refrigerate, we give a dropperful per 10 pounds mom's body weight with her food daily. I do this until about a week after delivery. It will help clean out her uterus and tighten her up as it help produce mild contractions. It will aid in preventing mastitis. We also bathe her belly with warm compresses once a day to be sure there is no hardening. If she develops masitits there are several remedies but you really need more exact sypmptoms when she is ill to give the right remedy. After delivery she goes on a bone heavy diet for a couple of weeks and this has also prevented mastits issues.


----------

